# Individual Primarch 'special abilities'



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I've just finished reading _Fear to Tread_ and the bit that intrigued me the most (alongside the fact that the chapter of the book in Ultramar is called Imperium Secondus) was the revelation that the Primarchs all had something unique about them that they got from the Emperor, a 'special ability' as it were. In the book, it lists that Mortarion can feel no pain, Sanguinius can see the future and Corax can 'cloud the minds of men'. Did the other Primarchs have similar such abilites? Night Haunter also had visions, but I believe they were more detailed yet more troubling and painful than Sanguinius'.

Midnight


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Mortarion could also teleport/had some sort of strange warping ability (used it to sneak up on magnus's position of which Magnus could not detect, and or feel him until he felt Mort's honorguard with him"

Curze had some form of TK which destroyed/exploded all the lights in the prison complex.

Sang could engulf his non force sword in flames

Lorgar had immense TK, able to heal himself down to the molecular level of reshaping his entire melted face/body

Russ was highly resistance/outright immune to Warp powers being used against him, and his mere presence disrupted/caused fatal reactions in warp users (when fighting the thousand suns)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lux, please, please, please, provide citations for your murdering of the fluff. Mortarion cannot teleport.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lux said:


> Mortarion could also teleport/had some sort of strange warping ability (used it to sneak up on magnus's position of which Magnus could not detect, and or feel him until he felt Mort's honorguard with him"


_"Ahriman blinked as a dark outline seemed to flow from a patch of shadow at the foot of one of the Custodes Titans, a tall, gaunt figure in armour of pallid white, bare iron and brass, shrouded in a mantle of stormcloud grey. A bronze rebreather collar obscured the lower part of his hairless skull, and feathers of rancid air gusted from it at regular intervals. The giant figure breathed deeply of these vapours."_

A Thousand Sons

I wouldn't say he can teleport. He has some shadowy cloaking ability but even then it's not for certain. And I doubt Magnus was fooled but Mortarion clearly wanted to speak with him hence why Magnus asked him to quit the attempt and to just appear as his normal self.




Lux said:


> Curze had some form of TK which destroyed/exploded all the lights in the prison complex.


And most importantly the gift of foresight.



Lux said:


> Sang could engulf his non force sword in flames


Again, more importantly he had the gift of foresight.



Lux said:


> Lorgar had immense TK, able to heal himself down to the molecular level of reshaping his entire melted face/body


The healing was undoubtedly due to pacts made with the Chaos pantheon.

_

'Seeing his brother’s expression, Lorgar’s smile became more sincere. 

‘Some words and sounds shake the foundations of reality. For example, the concept and sound of a hundred and one blind men choking and gasping as they all drown at the same time serves as the name of a certain daemonic princeling. 

Compressing that noise and its meaning into a single sound can be enough to draw that entity’s attention and render it easier to summon. The word I just spoke was… similar. I see the question in your eyes, and yes, I can teach you this tongue.’

Khârn spoke without meaning to. ‘That’s how you’ve healed yourself.

Lorgar nodded, though he didn’t pull the hood back. 

‘It is. The pain, however, was indescribable. 

Were I mortal in the usual sense I’d be dead from the attempt alone. Reknitting skin and muscle meat is easy enough in principle, but everything comes at a price'_

Betrayer


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I wouldn't say it was a cloaking ability purely, but more so some form of teleportation or rapid movement. Because this isn't the first time mortation used an ability that allowed him to cover mass distances rapidly, or instantly.

Maybe he enters some form of shadow realm that allows him to move across distances differently then others, however I still believe Magnus couldnt sense him due to that it notes he only became aware due to sensing the honorguard with mort.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lux said:


> I wouldn't say it was a cloaking ability purely, but more so some form of teleportation or rapid movement. Because this isn't the first time mortation used an ability that allowed him to cover mass distances rapidly, or instantly.


Where and when does he cover mass distances?



Lux said:


> Maybe he enters some form of shadow realm that allows him to move across distances differently then others, however I still believe Magnus couldnt sense him due to that it notes he only became aware due to sensing the honorguard with mort.


Shadow realm? There is nothing other than the Warp and the Webway and a few other alien pathways. But being a creation of the Emperor, he obviously would not have access to anything of the sort.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Where and when does he cover mass distances?
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow realm? There is nothing other than the Warp and the Webway and a few other alien pathways. But being a creation of the Emperor, he obviously would not have access to anything of the sort.


It's lux he makes Glen Beck seem almost sane. He pulls crap out of 'the shadow realm'.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

There are other dimensions aside from the warp and webway, the shadow realm is but one of them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I love this guy.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Really? ^^ I thought there was just the warp, is the webway not in the warp?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The webway is essentially a shielded tunnel that goes directly through the warp.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lux said:


> There are other dimensions aside from the warp and webway, the shadow realm is but one of them.


Don't forget about the Alfa Realm, where all is cactus, Steel Rehn, and Beinblehd, and where Commander Boreale and Captain Diomedes reign supreme. All mortals can hear the call of the Alfa Realm in their dreams and when they listen closely across the void..."BRUVA I AM HIT!" It is thought that Vance "Motherfucking" Stubbs tapped into this realm to summon 100 Baneblades, but failed to control his powers and lost them all.


----------



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

The Necron codex page 36 states that there is atleast 5 dimensions.

The Dark Eldar codex page 8 states that the Webway is like a veil or mirror surface between our reality and the Warp.

HH book Betrayal page 265: Mortarion got a special rule, making him able redeploye within a certain range and no kind of terrain can stop him.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The three-way reality/immaterium/webway dimensional split does seem to only scratch the surface of the true state of affairs. 

Other dimensions/realms are mentioned in passing, notably from Dark Eldar or Necron sources or codices. Such as the Mandrake shadow-realm or the "oubliette" accessed by Necron Deathmarks. But there has been no real expansion on such matters other than them primarily being mentioned in the individual lore of certain army units.

OT: There is literally no evidence to suggest Mortarion can teleport. _Lux_ has also argued in the past that Leman Russ is a blank, so his contributions usually have to be taken with a pinch of salt. Sorry _Lux_.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

So Mortarion had Shadowstep as well as immunity to pain.

What did other dudes have, if any?

Midnight


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> OT: There is literally no evidence to suggest Mortarion can teleport. _Lux_ has also argued in the past that Leman Russ is a blank, so his contributions usually have to be taken with a pinch of salt. Sorry _Lux_.


That's an understatement. Take his word like you would on of the doomsayers on the corner of a street. 

Quick Run down


Magnus: Uber Psyker
Angron: Uber Roidrage, higher endurance than most primarch
Fulgrim: Ability to look like a sissy while killing an avatar of khane 
Konrad Curze: Able to see the future. 
Alpharius : No clue but he's a damn ninja and MAY have a twin
Leman Russ: Some kind of psychic shock wave,.
Morteron: Some kind of shadow meld.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

COTE I generally take everything stated by everyone with a squirt of lime

As for the primarchs unique abilities and or accompanying powers, it really is open to subjection to interpretation. The description of Mortarion appearing out of thin air, and or the shadows is really all we have, in addition to it being instantly (in the blink of an eye) as well as Magnus being unable to sense him prior to appearing. 

The warp, the webway, and the materium are but three dimensions, as I stated in prior post there a plethora of dimensions in the warhammer 40k mythos and lore. They have been mentioned as stated by a prior poster, in the dark eldar codex, in the necron codex, as well as other mediums of literature pertaining to the 40k lore.

Simply put and this is in regards to everyone if some ones interpretation does not fit into your paradigm it does equate to being inaccurate. Rather it simply constitutes as one interpreting an already open source of literature to their own subjective perception, there is no true objectivity in any literary mythos.

Warhammer 40k is the same, its literature, its stories; they are purposefully left open to a wide spectrum of interpretation for that generates interest from a wide range of demographics. Enough meta analysis, I have digressed from the topic at hand which is the abilities of the primarchs in question. I further state once more that Mortation does indeed have a form of instantaneous transportation, and or molecular deconstruction and reconstruction at a chosen end point. 

He very clearly in two separate novels demonstrated the ability to instantly appear at a location of his choosing, the first to speak with Magnus. Of which Mortation appeared directly within speaking distance of Magnus, of which Magnus was unable to detect him in the warp and the materium in any manner prior to him appearing. Furthermore in the other novel, one of the astartes comments on how Mortation is able to move at unnatural speeds, to be where he needs when he needs to be there. Furthermore as an addendum, in the new official rules released for the Primarch Mortarion he has a special ability that pertains to the discussion at hand. Specifically the primarch Moration on the table top according to the released rules for him, is able to instantly redeploy at any location regardless of terrain and or other objects on the field. Just a quick bit to think about, of how that may or may not tie in with his supposed abilities, particulalry his ability to teleport.

Interpret it as you will, and douse heavily in lime.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Angron also has the ability to kill psykers in his presence (although this is probably due to the Nails rather than some inate ability), mentioned in Betrayer.
Corax can cloud minds to become invisible (I'd love to know if this works on Magnus or the other psychic Primarchs such as Kurze or Sanguinius with their foresight abilities) and I think Kurze may have this too but I'm not sure. Corax's skill is mentioned in Raven's Flight
Perturabo has special abilities with technology, equalling the skills of the Adeptus Mechanicus according to IA and other sources (Angel Exterminatus mentions it I think but I'm not 100% sure).
Vulkan and Ferrus Manus have skills with metals (seemingly different to Perturabo's skills) and forging mentioned Galaxy in Flames and Fulgrim. GiF mentions an awesome gun built by Vulkan and Fulgrim mentions Forgebreaker the mace built by Ferrus Manus.
I'm not sure if Vulkan's humanity and caring for others is a skill or part of his personality.
Roboute Guilliman's ability with logistics and being able to translate the skills he has into a manual usable by anyone in the Codex, may be an innate ability. I think he shares his skills with planning and strategy with Horus and possibly Lion El'Jonson.


----------



## craftomega (Mar 2, 2011)

zerachiel76 said:


> Perturabo has special abilities with technology, equalling the skills of the Adeptus Mechanicus according to IA and other sources (Angel Exterminatus mentions it I think but I'm not 100% sure).


It does say he is gifted with understanding puzzles and tech in Angel Exterminatus.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Rogal Dorn was highly skilled in the construction of fortifications hence his central role in the strengthening and defence of the Imperial Palace on Terra.

Alpharius and Omegon appear to share more than simple brotherhood. Their twinship hints at the fact that they are one soul in two bodies. Which could be construed to boil down to the same conscious thought in two separate entities/locations. A rather unique and powerful trait.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> Angron also has the ability to kill psykers in his presence (although this is probably due to the Nails rather than some inate ability), mentioned in Betrayer.
> Corax can cloud minds to become invisible (I'd love to know if this works on Magnus or the other psychic Primarchs such as Kurze or Sanguinius with their foresight abilities) and I think Kurze may have this too but I'm not sure. Corax's skill is mentioned in Raven's Flight
> Perturabo has special abilities with technology, equalling the skills of the Adeptus Mechanicus according to IA and other sources (Angel Exterminatus mentions it I think but I'm not 100% sure).
> Vulkan and Ferrus Manus have skills with metals (seemingly different to Perturabo's skills) and forging mentioned Galaxy in Flames and Fulgrim. GiF mentions an awesome gun built by Vulkan and Fulgrim mentions Forgebreaker the mace built by Ferrus Manus.
> ...


This was a particularly helpful post, thank you. I think you're right about Guilliman, as in Know No Fear he records all the information he could want from the vox-net with paper and stylus, which the 1st Chapter Master describes as being incredible.

Any more info on Lion El'Johnson?

Midnight


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lets see, they seem to all be evil counter-parts to each other.

Dorn and Peturbo is a shoe-in.
Another no-brainer is Russ and Angron, that's just good anger vs evil anger.
Kurze and Johnson.
Alpharius and Corax. I admit the four last ones can be swapped around freely.
Sanguinius and Horus.
Lorgar and Guilliman, this will be contested, but Guilliman was a flexible genius while Lorgar was an inflexible hardliner that needed to believe in something, but they still have several similarities like they are both extremely eager to please daddy.
Mortatius and I don't know Ferrus Mannus, similar tactics, slow and methodical. I will be called out on this one.
Magnus the Red and Vulkan. Well contrast really as Vulkan put his magic into weapons as Magnus used the direct approach.

Then you are left with The Khan and Fulgrim who can't have less in common. Infact I'm unsure if any of them have an evil or good counter-part.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Beaviz81 said:


> Lets see, they seem to all be evil counter-parts to each other.
> 
> Dorn and Peturbo is a shoe-in.
> Another no-brainer is Russ and Angron, that's just good anger vs evil anger.
> ...


Truthfully we don't have enough info about the EC's combat tactics to say you're wrong.

However given the fact they are slaneesh worshipers I'd say fast attack is a good possibility.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> Truthfully we don't have enough info about the EC's combat tactics to say you're wrong.
> 
> However given the fact they are slaneesh worshipers I'd say fast attack is a good possibility.


_Horus Heresy Book 1: Betrayal _confirms that the Emperor's Children did indeed favor Fast Attack:

"One such chosen virtue was the importance of speed - whether in manoeuvre, action or attack as being of cardinal importance over strength, endurance, or even firepower - the decisive warrior who struck first was the likeliest to be victorious, just as the moving target was harder to strike. ... This factor being evident in the large number of jump-pack equipped assault units and Land Speeders, Grav-attacks and Sky Hunter squads present amongst the legion. In particular, jetbike-equipped Sky hunter squads dominated the ranks of a number of companies." (pg. 107)

While the White Scars and the Emperor's Children legions both favored fast attack, the difference is that Fulgrim's influence was the "old legends of noble knights and mythic champions riding to battle, their banners streaming behind them and their armour gleaming in the sun." (pg. 107) Fulgrim based his legion's tactics more on the western knights in contrast to Khan's Mongol horde.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

My own theory is that the primarchs are all psykers but only Magnus is a "universal" psyker, the rest are all "specialist" psykers. 

Magnus is pretty much good at everything. He can divine the future, cloud men's minds, conjur psychic flame/lightning, perform telekinesis, erect kine shields, etc. He's like a mini-Emperor 

The other primarchs all seem to have only one or two psychic abilities. Lorgar seems to be a bit of an exception. He's like a really weak version of Magnus.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> My own theory is that the primarchs are all psykers but only Magnus is a "universal" psyker, the rest are all "specialist" psykers.


The super-tough flesh they all have is arguably a passive psychic ability. I do not see how even a super-genius like the Emperor could engineer bolter-proof skin. We know that medical procedures can be done on unconscious Primarchs, for example, which would be impossible if their flesh really had the physical qualities of armor.

Some of their mental (not psychic) feats make me wonder if their minds partially exist in the Warp, much like Minds in the Culture primarily exist in alternate dimensions.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> Truthfully we don't have enough info about the EC's combat tactics to say you're wrong.
> 
> However given the fact they are slaneesh worshipers I'd say fast attack is a good possibility.


Yeah attacking fast and sexy, I can see that happening.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Any more info on Lion El'Johnson?
> 
> Midnight


Like Guilliman, throughout Black Library literature and GW canon fluff The Lion is identified as the perfect tactician and logician. Often planning to the most minuscule degree akin to his Ultramarine brethren but with a hearty dose of pride and in some respects arrogance which is highlighted by the friction between him and Russ post-Dulan.

However, where Guilliman is a paragon of virtue and loyalty the whisperings of Jonson's involvement or lack thereof in the Battle of Terra paint a much more ambiguous image. Was he truly delayed by the hit and run tactics of the Night Haunter in the Eastern Fringe or could he have simply lit the warp drives and burned his way to Terra?

The truth is, whether you listen to Astalan or the Inner Circle, ambiguity, secrecy and a veil of whispers covers everything the Dark Angels have ever been involved in since their inception.

Jonson is more than a master tactician and supreme military and logistical commander in my opinion. He is a shrewd pragmatist much like Alpharius and Omegon and we all know where that led the Hydra...


----------

